# Catherine Hill Bay 27th Jan



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Change of drop-in location, now going in at Catherine Hill Bay. So if anyone wants to join, we are planning on a 6:30am launch time.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

do you mean this weekend YOTB or the australia day weekend, either way good luck, Gatesy got plenty of salmon out there last time and the locals have been bring in some nice kings from offshore but they won't say where.

Cheers Dave


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Australia day Longy, sorry for the confusion.

Sunday is the plan for Swansea area, then Gamefisher and I will have another trip out up Port Stephens on the Monday in anyone is interested in that too.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry mate, will be heading out at Umina at this point.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Yankatthebay,

I will come along on the 2-day morning expeditions.
My mate has caught a couple of fish (Kings and Trevallies) at Catherine hill bay over the weekend from the rocks. A big Jewfish also came out.
Could we rather opt to go to Catherine hill bay on Sunday 27?

Where are we planing to go on Monday 28(Fingal Island)? Should you make another thread?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Venue change, reports of more fish at Catherine Hill Bay


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

There are loads of fish at Catherine Hill Bay especially south off the rocks. Lots of Kingies etc etc. Are you familiar with Catho YATB? I am wondering what your launch plans are? The bay can become pretty heavy in the wrong conditions and you should, unless you have access to below the coal loader, expect a pretty exciting surf launch. Again, interested in your plans.

JT


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

was Gamefishers idea for this location. I have never launched there or been on the water there. does appear quite an interesting entry/exit from the beach. No clear rips either looking at Google Maps satellite image.

I hope Gamefisher has a better idea of what we are planning on doing here.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Last time Gatsey, JT and I launch from there we took the mine road (dirt track 4x4) down to the south side of the wharf. It exited onto what was a fairly protected area to launch from. I believe that road has now been locked so your only option maybe the beach. There are a few good fish to be found around the wharf also.
If the weather is nasty you can head further south to Norah Head. It's generally a protected place to launch from. Off to the left there a bommie. This bommie does hold King Fish at times. My last three trips out there all produced fish, albeit not all Kingies..

I would join you this weekend but I'm heading to Fingle Bay for a fish with some mates.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Confirmed, that gate is locked or was at least last time I was there (late nov) there are track access to north (shark hole) but you would have to have a good 4wd and carry yaks down quite steep path plus then find a place to get the car out of the way of the track. surf launch is ur only realistic poss.
would like to join you guys but have got no yak transport so im stuck to local only.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

if gatesy got out in his hobie, then I should be OK (I think he said he had a hobie at least). I am not such a strong paddler but if I can clear the breakers I can then use the mirage drive to clear myself of the waves.

We will give it ago none the less, since several people have now said there is good fish there.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

If you get a westerly then you will be in good shape. That can take the waves down to half a meter. They seem to be rarish though and you would have to watch the wind for changes otherwise you would be getting a very quick lesson in surfing under an up side down yak. The alternative to Noorah head is Moon Island at the outside of Swansea channel. A very easy launch. You could then work your way south to Catho working the northern and southern rock points. Tons of good fish there. Don't get too excited about working the coal loader however. There is a wave that breakes through it when the current and winds are right, which is about 2 out of 3 days. The coast between Moon Island and Catho is quite innaccesible to most except the most gung-ho stone fishos. There is a ton of structure there and I reckon the fishing would be very good (although personally haven't tried it at that stretch) and largely untouched. Snapper Point just south of Catho is I believe the 7th deadliest black spot for fishing off the NSW coast line for rock fishos.

I spend a bit of time around there as does Rawprawn, Justcruisin, Gatesy and a bunch of other guys who like to fish so am keen to hear how you go. Would also be keen to go for a fish with you guys around there if you are keen.

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

yankatthebay said:


> if gatesy got out in his hobie, then I should be OK (I think he said he had a hobie at least).quote]
> 
> Dude....you are in an Outback. You won't have any problems at all 8) . I fish that piece of the coast quite frequently in mine.
> 
> JT


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

that is my point - if he can do it in his, then mine should work equally as well.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

only one way to work out whether I can do it or not. And I am fairly confident that I can as I have had beach launches up here before without problems. It is the landings that seem harder than the launch. Good test for me either way.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Rawprawn, are you and your mates going on kayaks, or a stink boat?
What day are you going to fish? Yankatthebay and I are planing to fish on Monday 28 in the Nelsons bay area. It would be good if we all could meet and work the area together? What location within Fingal bay are you planning to fish?

JT, I haven't read that you have other plans for the weekend, so please join Yankatthebay and I. We are planing to work the area in front of the coal loader (Gooooodddd spear fishing spot), and then work the area past Flat Island / Wybung Head where my other mate has caught&#8230;.of the rocks. Stopping at Snapper point and filling up. 
Yumee&#8230;.fresh fish for tee

I do hope someone joins us, I don't want us to eat all the&#8230;..fish alone

Yankatthebay, after our last high big choppy swell, windy rough seas trip, I am sure you would be capable of facing any tsunami. You have got more than enough skill. Hopefully we will pick the right spot for the launching and landings.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Game fisher said:


> Rawprawn, are you and your mates going on kayaks, or a stink boat?
> What day are you going to fish? Yankatthebay and I are planing to fish on Monday 28 in the Nelsons bay area. It would be good if we all could meet and work the area together? What location within Fingal bay are you planning to fish?
> 
> JT, I haven't read that you have other plans for the weekend, so please join Yankatthebay and I. We are planing to work the area in front of the coal loader (Gooooodddd spear fishing spot), and then work the area past Flat Island / Wybung Head where my other mate has caught&#8230;.of the rocks. Stopping at Snapper point and filling up.
> ...


I will be in Fingle Bay Sat afternoon returning home Sunday Lunch time. We usually have a piss up down the park on Monday but they have now made it an alcohol free zone :? Either way I won't be fishing Monday unless it's real early and a bit closer to home than Nelsons Bay. We should plan a trip out for the coming weeks. We can't continue to let these Sydney blokes have the run of Kingie posts.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Game fisher said:


> JT, I haven't read that you have other plans for the weekend, so please join Yankatthebay and I.


No can do but thanks for the offer. I have to fly to NZ on Sunday for a funeral. I will be fishing Sydney Saturday morning however. Probably Long Reef. I have a place up at Catho so tend to get up there on a regular basis. Next time perhaps? Good luck with it. Make sure you get some photos of the surf launch for the trip reports.

JT


----------

